

Nerd Flu Swept SF Startups This Winter, Here's What's Really Going On - dmor
http://refer.ly/how-to-better-understand-the-flu/c/c717d67e716c11e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
alexanderh
Just wanted to point out this article recommends "ZzzQuil"

Do not buy ZzzQuil. It is nothing more than Benadryl packaged as a sleep aid,
with the price marked up. You can get generic Benadryl for waaaaaaaaaaaaaay
cheaper. They are the exact same thing.

